# Need puppy names for a boy



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

I could use some help picking out a name for my new boy. I was thinking Thor but I'm not sure. He's about 4 weeks old so he hasn't came home yet but I'm getting ready lol


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

axle
ace
blitz
sarge


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

I like blitz


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are an awful lot of Thor's. How about Tyr?

Norse Gods and Goddesses - About the Major Norse Gods and Goddesses in Norse Mythology

Or a God of Thunder from a different religion?
Thor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The name of the Gaulish god of thunder, _Toran_ or _Taran_ and the Irish god Tuireann are also related.[4]


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I like Thor, since that was the name of the German Working GSD we had when I was 3.....


----------



## Heidij (Dec 6, 2011)

Honestly, I didn't name my dog until 8 days after I got her. I think, since you have to teach the dog his name anyway, you should wait and see what his/ her personality is. I named my dog Heidi, I looked at a bunch of
Names and meanings but I looked at her the day I got her and felt like she said, hey, I'm Heidi. And after a week, that's who she became. I think the dog will give you a trait or physical feature that will drive you to a name for some unknown reason....

That being said, I like baron. Lol


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

in keeping with the greek names, Theon meaning "Godly" or Theron meaning "the hunter." Theo would be a cute nickname. some others in no particular order...

Ronin
Kellan
Arlen
Levi


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I like LeVon like the Elton John song...and he shall be a good man...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nike*, *Mason, Logan, Igor, Iron, Boss, Marcus, Dante, Cajun, Ramsey, Cannon, Orion, Pharoh, Ruger....*


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

thought of some more in between mopping and dusting...you can tell i really like cleaning, huh? 

Magnus
Dillinger (my uncle once had a dog named this)
Luger
Decker
Tyson
Samson

i can't wait to get another dog....naming them is so fun. too bad i will be waiting like 10 years haha


----------



## BrandiB (Jan 28, 2012)

If i had a boy i wouldve named him ninja! :laugh:


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

All great names thanks everyone I have a lot to think about


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I've had a "Thor" before.

How about ...

Talon
Whiskey
Luger
Bronson
Mason

Our puppy just had to be unconventional...he was definitely "Walter".


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

When I get a pup, if it is Male, it will be Modus


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

It's hard to name him now I keep changeing my mind


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

any name yet?


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm still undecided lol


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

it's an important thing! it took us about two days to name chobahn. since you're still deciding, i will add another i thought of. magner...like the cider.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you should decide when you bring him home.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

yeeeah it kind of helps to have them there. i forgot the pup isn't even with you yet. in that case...there's plenty of time!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What do you want to do with the puppy? 

Do you know the color?

Is he working or show lines?

Besides Greek Mythology, what are your hobbies and interests?

Sire and dam's names?

Names of your other pets?


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I like names that end in vowels:

"O" names like Krypto, Mojo, Tyko, Banjo, Rico, Apollo

"E" names like Rugby, Cody, Henley, Dempsey

"A" names like Luka, Ryka, Kela, Mika, Samba

Rank and Occupation names are fun too. Like Sarge, Sheriff, Captain, Pilot, Bomber, Gunner, Hunter...

I've got a million, tell us more about what you like.


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

He's more black right now than brown but he should turn more older he gets. Names of my pets are Rachel my jrt. Zoey and curly my simease cats, Gus my huge persian. And speedy my all black cat


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Zoey, Curly, Gus, Speedy, and Rachel. Hmmm. 

Greek Mythology, and cats. You're not giving a lot to go on, lol. If the pup has brown on him, I am guessing without seeing the pup that it will be a black and brown (tan, red, whatever). So a name like Coal, or Onyx, or anything that goes for very dark coloring might not fit.

Do you have a favorite football or baseball team. There are some pretty cool football names that work good on GSDs, like Kosar, Byner, Big Ben, Troy, Franco, Hanford, Clay, Ozzie, and I always wanted to name one Alzado. 

But if you are not into football, guns are another favorite for dog names. The lone ranger had a GSD, name was Bullit. I think someone had a pair, and their names were Guns and Ammo. 

If the dog is mainly going to be a companion, maybe a famous sidekick, like Watson, or a name from your favorite book, Van Helsing, Dracu, Draco, Hagrid, Harker, Quincy, Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin, Torinaga, Naga, I****o, Blackthorn. Famous sleuths. Good guys, bad guys. Someone has the names Chaos, Havoc, 

Have you decided on a name yet??? Whatever you pick, your dog will probably grow into ok. The only time I had that not work is a dog I named Zoro. Didn't work at all. Had to change it to Scrappy. Not sure why.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Tasker...cause you'll be giving him tasks to perform. 

Cadwan (Cadogan)Means "glory in battle" from Welsh _cad_ "battle" and _gwogawn_ "glory, honour". In the Mabinogion, a collection of tales from Welsh myth, this name is briefly mentioned as the son of Iddon. 

My daughter suggested that...


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm in to all major sports and stuff. I like to drag race, hunt, fish, etc.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

here are some names related to your areas of interest

Titan
Plano
Camo
Rossi
Wesson
Colt
Nitrous
Hemi


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

I liked Zeke when I got my boy, but the boyfriend was quick to veto it. Lol


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ive had three boys, Bear, Rex and my newest puppy Baron. My second choice name for him was Lobo, Spanish for Wolf. Another name we liked is Grizzle or Griz for short


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Forest, Trapper, Keeper, Hunter, Ranger,


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

since I am not going to use it anytime soon ... Boyd


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought about colt tonight while I was at work. And i can't do hemi I'm a Ford man lol


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, you could go with a Ford theme...Shelby, Durango, Bronco, Cobra...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

childsplay said:


> Well, you could go with a Ford theme...Shelby, Durango, Bronco, Cobra...


Explorer

and then Voyager or was that a space shuttle? LOL

(I have an Explorer, though right now it is too much of a hog, and too lazy to start, so I drive my little Honda Accord.)


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

GSDisBest said:


> I thought about colt tonight while I was at work. And i can't do hemi I'm a Ford man lol


ahh...fair enough. hemi came from my search of "drag racing terms"

ok the list of ford inspired names...

Bantam
Falcon
Ikon
Torino

ok...i'll stop now lol


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha those are all good names I'm a muscle car guy anyway and have to many mustangs to count. I think I like colt the most


----------



## bervan (Feb 1, 2012)

one car guy to another- how bout yanko or judge?
we are getting a pup next week and I think we have it narrowed down to Capo. ( my obsession my mobster movies. haaha) 
some others that come to mind are Shelby , berreta, coupe, deuce


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

See I have a 07 GT500 so that kinda throws shelby out for me lol. I did think about it tho haha.


----------



## bervan (Feb 1, 2012)

sorry saw your ford preference. 
Cleveland, Windsor, boss, stang, our the old famous mustang movie car chase. 
bullitt


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

(El) Camino, capone, cagney as in jimmy not lacey..lol., baretta, sniper, hitman, dillinger, winchester, remington, blitzkreig, buzzbomb, panzer, ...i will keep thinkin


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Edsel-since you are a Ford man

Jager 
Ace 
Major
Sarge 
Odin 
Loki
Tar (short for Tarheels)


----------

